# A bit Bored



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

So I was a bit bored today an made myself a cover for the eGrip...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (25/7/15)

Now that is unique - the only one in the whole universe. Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/7/15)

Amazing handiwork @annemarievdh !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/7/15)

I love it! 

Now we need to see one for a REO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wazarmoto (25/7/15)

It's a vape doily!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it!
> 
> Now we need to see one for a REO!



Im still trying to figure out one for Thor, need a holl for squonking and a way to stay in place and not move around, its got me brainstorming all day already. 

It has to be practical you know

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Im still trying to figure out one for Thor, need a holl for squonking and a way to stay in place and not move around, its got me brainstorming all day already.
> 
> It has to be practical you know



Thor doesn't have a "holl"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (26/7/15)

johan said:


> Thor doesn't have a "holl"?



Bwahahaha I know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/7/15)

Love the vape cozy @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------

